# Algebra of set theory software



## jotawski (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

Are there any packages that do such a thing like Algebra of sets?   I have looked through math/maxima but that does not do what I need.

Many thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## maxum (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe on a ports website?


----------



## jotawski (Jul 7, 2012)

maxum said:
			
		

> Maybe on a ports website?



Thanks indeed for your times.   Before posting this topic, I have also looked and installed math/yacas but that needs some power in learning a YACC-like programming language.   So that I posted here for any easier solutions available.

Many thanks once again for your times and apologized me for my English.


----------

